# Ideas for Tube Station themed party



## Macabre (Mar 17, 2006)

Going to one tomorrow and im thinking that dressing in pink with a purple bike helmet and drink fosters all night has been done many a time.  

Has anyone seen/come up with some good ideas for non obvious (cheap and simple) costumes?


----------



## girasol (Mar 17, 2006)

What does a 'Tube Station Themed Party' involve?

Do you have to dress up as a tube station?   

I'd come dressed as Tottenham Court Rd, I like the tiles they have there!


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 17, 2006)

Angel's always an easy one


----------



## PacificOcean (Mar 17, 2006)

You could go as a coal miner with an erection.  Then you would be Colliers Wood.

*gets coat*


----------



## Kameron (Mar 17, 2006)

Or tie a can of Fosters to the end of your penis (strap-on or codpiece if you like) and go as Cockfosters.


----------



## butterfly child (Mar 17, 2006)

Kameron said:
			
		

> Or tie a can of Fosters to the end of your penis (strap-on or codpiece if you like) and go as Cockfosters.



That's just a variation on the original post, you daft bat.


----------



## butterfly child (Mar 17, 2006)

Go with a hat on, and a surly face.

Hat-on, cross.

BoomBoom!


----------



## butterfly child (Mar 17, 2006)

To be fair, my suggestion is so fucking great, I reckon the mods ought to close this thread.


----------



## pianistenvy (Mar 17, 2006)

dress as a hound and say "woof woof" all night and you can be Barking

Joint of Gammon on your head and point in an easterly/westerly direction: East/West Ham?

Boner in your pants and a crucifix round your neck: Hornchurch


----------



## PacificOcean (Mar 17, 2006)

Place thumb tacks on your female date and you've got Pinner.


----------



## wrysmile (Mar 17, 2006)

I saw a London Underground white thong - quite a skimpy one too - on one of those tatt tourist stalls in central London recently. Wear just that.

*runs off to solve other problems*


----------



## girasol (Mar 17, 2006)

erm, so it is actually true?  You have to dress up as a tube station?

I never heard of such a thing!


----------



## Kameron (Mar 17, 2006)

butterfly child said:
			
		

> That's just a variation on the original post, you daft bat.


  So I see.


----------



## trashpony (Mar 17, 2006)

Shoot everyone at the party and then set fire to the place = Kilburn

Tie a sheep to your fanny = shepherd's bush

Or easiest of all, go in smoking a monster spliff and drinking a bottle of beer then you can be Tooting Bec


----------



## PacificOcean (Mar 17, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> Shoot everyone at the party and then set fire to the place = Kilburn
> 
> Tie a sheep to your fanny = shepherd's bush
> 
> Or easiest of all, go in smoking a monster spliff and drinking a bottle of beer then you can be Tooting Bec



*finds trashpony's coat for him*


----------



## trashpony (Mar 17, 2006)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> *finds trashpony's coat for him*



Thanks very much


----------



## Kameron (Mar 17, 2006)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> erm, so it is actually true?  You have to dress up as a tube station?


They were very popular with Freshers at London Universities. Lots of Angels and Cross Kings, variations on Maida Vale and Blackfriars and Paddington bear normally abound as well.


----------



## trashpony (Mar 17, 2006)

At least my ideas were original


----------



## jellybelly (Mar 17, 2006)

you could go as a tennis player - wimbledon. 

an arsenal football player - arsenal 

*yawns*


----------



## Artie Fufkin (Mar 17, 2006)

turn up very late and be the Northern Line


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 17, 2006)

There are loads of good ones for these....my sister has done a few..
High Barnet....huge wig spiked up thing going on
Kings Cross - Crown and surly face painted
All Saints - If you have a group of 4 girls?
Paddington - our little marmelade eating friend

Am sure she told be loads more, depends how far you want to take the fancy dress I guess

Vague ideas, tennis player for Wimbledon, Cricketer for Oval, James Bond for Bond street


----------



## PacificOcean (Mar 17, 2006)

Artie Fufkin said:
			
		

> turn up very late and be the Northern Line



PMSL


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Mar 17, 2006)

You could not go as shoreditch as its closed on a saturday?

C


----------



## maes (Mar 17, 2006)

Dress as a burning prostitute - holburn


----------



## Macabre (Mar 17, 2006)

I was also thinking of going as a brazilian to be Stockwell but its a bit tasteless. Or get loads of bags with £'s on it and go as bank.  Im just thinking that spending the night dressed as a giant dick will get tiresome really quickly.

(Im male by the way)


----------



## girasol (Mar 17, 2006)

Kameron said:
			
		

> They were very popular with Freshers at London Universities. Lots of Angels and Cross Kings, variations on Maida Vale and Blackfriars and Paddington bear normally abound as well.



I was a fresher at a London university...    (ok, it was a shit university, but still a university, and there were freshers, and it was near a tube station)

The things I've missed out on!   

The horror!


----------



## Macabre (Mar 17, 2006)

perhaps Sherlock Homes to be Baker St. but its a difficult costume to put together on the cheap.

Or paddington bear, nick a badge off a vauxhall car, dunno


----------



## girasol (Mar 17, 2006)

Macabre said:
			
		

> I was also thinking of going as a brazilian...



How would you go as a brazilian?  would you wear lots of fruit on your head, or just the jeans jacket/trousers combo?  Or perhaps a g-string, lots of feathers and high heels?  Or would you just wax yer bollocks?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Mar 17, 2006)

Get a wig and pile all your hair up high or put it in a beehive style like Patsy from Ab Fab - High Barnet.

Edit: Oh bugger, that's been mentioned.

Do not go as Cockfosters, Angel or Kings X - unless people are really making an effort that is what everyone will go as.

When I went to a tube party the people who stood out the most were a guy who taped yellowed maps all over his clothes and went as Old Street, and my friend who dressed as a pimp (Pim_p_lico).


----------



## maes (Mar 17, 2006)

Get 6 of your sisters together...


----------



## Macabre (Mar 17, 2006)

I was just going to get a fake brazilian football strip and use makeup to put 7 bullet holes on my head.

I think whats going to determine what i go as will be what I can buy from the thrift stores tomorrow.  Just nice to get some ideas for a direction.

(again, im male)


----------



## fogbat (Mar 17, 2006)

Cover yourself in crisp packets, poorly spelled graffiti and empty takeaway containers...

Go as Plaistow.


----------



## Wintermute (Mar 17, 2006)

Never mind going as a particular station; simply wee all over your trousers and spend all evening shouting "Let the passengers off first, you heathen fuckers" through a tin can full of marbles. You can be any station you want.


----------



## Cadmus (Mar 17, 2006)

Take some TGN1412, develop elephantiasis and go as Elephant and Castle.


----------



## PacificOcean (Mar 17, 2006)

Cadmus said:
			
		

> Take some TGN1412, develop elephantiasis and go as Elephant and Castle.



Ooooooooohhh.  Close to the knuckle!

Where does the castle come into it though?


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Mar 17, 2006)




----------



## Cadmus (Mar 17, 2006)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> Where does the castle come into it though?








castle hat of course!


----------



## waverunner (Mar 17, 2006)

take a ton of bricks with you... brixton!


----------



## lemontop (Mar 17, 2006)

My old flatmate went to one of these. He left it to the last minute, stuck two balloons down his top and went as Wapping!


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 17, 2006)

when i went to one i wore my normal clothes and a length of net fabric fixed to a headband:

"I didn't get dressed up but i *made a veil*"

not impressed?

bow is easy, as is (james)bond street...  my bro in law wore an ecclesiastical dog collar and sprayed his beard green : parsons green 

edit - then sprayed other people with the green spray so he could be turnham green too.

i shall remember more, presently...


----------



## elliot (Mar 18, 2006)

** insert inappropriate theydon bois joke here**


----------



## subversplat (Mar 18, 2006)

Drill a hole in your forehead and go as "Hole-Born".


----------



## red rose (Mar 18, 2006)

Artie Fufkin said:
			
		

> turn up very late and be the Northern Line


Thats the best one


----------



## Macabre (Mar 18, 2006)

Couldnt get pink trousers for cockfosters, and dinner jackets fo Bond are too expensive.

Im just going the get my kilt on and go as Cali Rd. which I didnt want to do as I wear my kilt a lot and it doesnt feal like getting dressed up.  Ah well, at least I havent spent any money


----------



## Maggot (Mar 19, 2006)

I went to a tube statio party once - as High Barnet, there was an Angel, Bank (suit), Blackfriars (monk's habit), Tooting (one of those party whistles). It was cool cos you had to think about your costume.


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 19, 2006)

Maggot said:
			
		

> I went to a tube statio party once - as High Barnet, there was an Angel, Bank (suit), Blackfriars (monk's habit), Tooting (one of those party whistles). It was cool cos you had to think about your costume.


one of my sister's mates went as bank.  she sewed flowers and small toy rabbits iirc onto a big bit of astroturf, which she kind of pinned around her.


----------



## Louloubelle (Mar 19, 2006)

go looking like you've been run over by a truck 

Peston Road

(pressed on road - geddit?!)

or go as a messainic looking conspiraloon in a nasty coloured tracksuit, with 2 wives clutching a leg of pork

Ickenham


----------



## blamblam (Mar 19, 2006)

Macabre said:
			
		

> Couldnt get pink trousers for cockfosters, and dinner jackets fo Bond are too expensive.
> 
> Im just going the get my kilt on and go as Cali Rd. which I didnt want to do as I wear my kilt a lot and it doesnt feal like getting dressed up.  Ah well, at least I havent spent any money


Well well fucking hell isn't it a small world! I met you there (I'm john, was wearing hammersmith & city/bakerloo line [i.e. pink + brown striped] shirt. + a brown jumper - I didn't know about the theme till after i left the house ). And very fetching you were too.


Spanglechick - a girl at this "made a veil" as well


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 19, 2006)

icepick said:
			
		

> Well well fucking hell isn't it a small world! I met you there (I'm john, was wearing hammersmith & city/bakerloo line [i.e. pink + brown striped] shirt. + a brown jumper - I didn't know about the theme till after i left the house ). And very fetching you were too.
> 
> 
> Spanglechick - a girl at this "made a veil" as well


she nicked my idea!  

but also


----------



## Macabre (Mar 20, 2006)

icepick said:
			
		

> Well well fucking hell isn't it a small world! I met you there (I'm john, was wearing hammersmith & city/bakerloo line [i.e. pink + brown striped] shirt. + a brown jumper - I didn't know about the theme till after i left the house ). And very fetching you were too.



Oh yeah, vaguely remember you.  I was pretty pissed and was introduced to loads of new people.  I then spent a significant amout of time chatting up the girl in the red dress you turned out to be a lesbian


----------



## Maggot (Mar 20, 2006)

icepick said:
			
		

> Well well fucking hell isn't it a small world! I met you there (I'm john, was wearing hammersmith & city/bakerloo line [i.e. pink + brown striped] shirt. + a brown jumper - I didn't know about the theme till after i left the house ). And very fetching you were too.


Changing at Baker Street is a euphemism for switching from front bottom entry to back bottom entry, as it's the only station where you can go from the pink line to the brown one.


----------



## zenie (Mar 20, 2006)

Maggot said:
			
		

> Changing at Baker Street is a euphemism for switching from front bottom entry to back bottom entry, as it's the only station where you can go from the pink line to the brown one.



I dont want to know how you know that you rude nasty durrrty boy


----------



## girasol (Mar 20, 2006)

Maggot said:
			
		

> Changing at Baker Street is a euphemism for switching from front bottom entry to back bottom entry, as it's the only station where you can go from the pink line to the brown one.



  

Who thinks these things up??


----------



## Streathamite (Mar 20, 2006)

dress up in a nurse's/doctors outfit, but wear loadsa padding underneath, so you look really fat.
'Ealing Broadway


----------



## blamblam (Mar 20, 2006)

Macabre said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, vaguely remember you.  I was pretty pissed and was introduced to loads of new people.  I then spent a significant amout of time chatting up the girl in the red dress you turned out to be a lesbian


Ah she the one who had kinda shoulder-length brown hair? Tough break!


----------



## AverageJoe (Mar 21, 2006)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> Who thinks these things up??




You need this....   http://www.viz.co.uk/?/profanisaurus/profan_index.php?fb=1

Its from Rogers Profanisaurus


----------



## isvicthere? (Mar 21, 2006)

Wear a crown and adopt an "unamused" expression = Victoria.

Or what about a long trunk with turrets? Elephant and Castle.


----------



## hektik (Mar 21, 2006)

for one that i went to i got a green visor, a big cigar a copy of the racing post and loads of betting slips, and went as ladbroke(s) grove.


----------



## lighterthief (Mar 21, 2006)

Went to one and someone was wearing a pair of Y-fronts outside his jeans, stuffed with socks or whatever: Wapping.

A girl had a huge wig on - High Barnet

Angel always get done too...


----------



## PacificOcean (Mar 21, 2006)

I'd like to see someone come up with something for Chalfont & Latimer!


----------



## Macabre (Mar 21, 2006)

No one took up my suggestion of taking a laxitive and coming as mudchute.


----------



## gonetoosoon (Mar 23, 2006)

*statue*

i go as one, they keep me waiting so long as the gates


----------



## Maggot (Mar 24, 2006)

Barking - you could go as a dog or a nutter.


----------



## Team Bergerac (Mar 24, 2006)

Cover yourself in these:


----------

